# Steering wheel shakes during turning



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

November 2021 delivery. I just noticed when I turn the steering wheel completely to make a u turn and the steering wheel reacts violently, shaking. Is that normal?

Thanks.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If you’re not signaling, it’s lane departure warning.


----------

